
“The Traditional Lecture Is Dead. I Would Know–I’m a Professor” - jseliger
https://www.wired.com/2017/05/the-mechanical-universe/
======
jseliger
To the extent traditional lectures _ever_ made sense, they stopped making
sense a long time ago. I've written a lot about teaching:
[https://jakeseliger.com/tag/teaching/](https://jakeseliger.com/tag/teaching/)
and it seems obvious to me both from learning and from teaching that lectures
are a mostly ineffective way to transmit knowledge. The exception seems to be
highly charismatic, engaged lecturers who can still involve the audience
and/or their students, but those people are rare.

~~~
gepi79
IMO: Not only lectures but especially study programs are very inefficient
(time, money, effort) and demotivating. Except reading and writing, no skill
and knowledge should be taught in advance. I should be able to acquire skills
and knowledge and task specific certification whenever I want it or need it
with the least amout of time, money and effort. For a doctor, I see no problem
to recognize was is beyond one's expertise and call another doctor for help.

